# Girls: Do you ever leave the house without makeup on?



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I know plenty of girls who wear way too much makeup and would never leave the house without their face paint. I sometimes leave the house without makeup because either I don't want to bother or I don't have any time to put makeup on. Sure I get insulted because I refuse to fix myself up but I can't be wearing makeup every day you know?? I also think I look better without it.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Ooh, this would be a cool idea for a poll ^_^

I don't usually wear makeup, but if i'm doing something special or feel like dressing up a bit, I might ^_^ (I don't know too much about techniques and stuff; all I know how to do is cover up some blemishes and put on mascara and maybe blush XD)

But yeah, if it's just a normal day of school or groceries or something, I just go without it


----------



## Rainlullaby (Dec 4, 2012)

At the very least I have to have some mascara on before leaving the house. If I don't have it on I feel naked. I love makeup though...it's like art  Usually, I do wear more than just mascara but I don't cake it on like some girls.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

every day. i only wear makeup on special occasions.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, but not during winter ;~;


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Heeh, never go out without it D:


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Only wear it when Im actually going out somewhere


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Always, I'm at school right now without makeup. I can't be bothered with what people think about me. I'll do it when I feel like it but that's all. I don't want to attract attention by looking nice all the time, I just want to be left alone.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. I have to at least be wearing mascara, eyeliner, and eyebrow pencil to leave the house. I can go without foundation, powder, eye shadow, and blush though.

I'm kind of ugly, so it's necessary.


----------



## crimewave (Mar 5, 2013)

I look better with makeup but sometimes I'm just too lazy to bother with it.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I never wear make-up, so yes.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Not anymore. I feel too uncomfortable without it. I don't wear that much anyway.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wear foundation most of the time, but lately my skin has been extra dry, so I've gone without it. My skin is extremely sensitive, so I can't wear a lot of different brands of make up to begin with. I'd like to wear it more often, but my skin gets irritated so easily. Also, I feel a little uncomfortable wearing makeup around people I haven't worn it around before, so I'm hesitant about wearing more.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not dependent on makeup but I see nothing wrong with wanting to look pretty sometimes.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Every day, for some reason people are shocked when they learn this and don't believe it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I never wear makeup, literally never. I'm thinking about buying some just to see what I look like with it on. My mom has some mascara. I have no idea how to put it on. I'll probably get her to do it. :S


----------



## Dragonair (Aug 21, 2012)

I never wear it bc im usually too lazy/uncaring but when i try i usually mess up and i used to wear it a lot. Thankfully ive never gotten insulted and that's really retarded that ppl still insult you for not wearing makeup. That's when i say to the dude (most likely not in makeup) "YOU need makeup more than i do!" t(*.*)t


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Most days I don't bother, I don't like the way my skin feels with it on. :/


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Strangely enough I never wear make-up, for some reason it never even occured to me that I should wear make-up. Should I try, would it look right on me, maybe get my nails done too.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Yeah, but not during winter ;~;


Really?? Why not?? I don't like wearing makeup during the summer. It starts to melt off my face. The winter is nice because I have oily skin. SO my makeup actually stays on because the cold weahter doesn't make my skin oily.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

AlchemyFire said:


> Always, I'm at school right now without makeup. I can't be bothered with what people think about me. I'll do it when I feel like it but that's all. I don't want to attract attention by looking nice all the time, I just want to be left alone.


haha yeah I understand what you mean when you say you want to be left alone. That's why I usually run errands with the look like I just rolled out of bed and grabbed my keys.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

komorikun said:


> No. I have to at least be wearing mascara, eyeliner, and eyebrow pencil to leave the house. I can go without foundation, powder, eye shadow, and blush though.
> 
> I'm kind of ugly, so it's necessary.


I doubt you're as ugly as you think you are and makeup doesn't really make you look THAT different, unless you put a whole sh*tload on. Don't think you're ugly. Much love.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

TryingMara said:


> I wear foundation most of the time, but lately my skin has been extra dry, so I've gone without it. My skin is extremely sensitive, so I can't wear a lot of different brands of make up to begin with. I'd like to wear it more often, but my skin gets irritated so easily. Also, I feel a little uncomfortable wearing makeup around people I haven't worn it around before, so I'm hesitant about wearing more.


Yeah I do too, because they do end up judging you on the way how you look with it on and without it. I'd rather not do that.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Usually, yeah. I might wear make-up like once a month just for fun.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Why is that that you consider putting on makeup fixing yourself up? Hello, you can fix yourself up by taking care of what god gave you! I think that is why most girls look worse without makeup. They don't nurture what they have. They just think putting on makeup solves everything. Maybe wash you face and put on lotion etc. Try out different way to let your hair lie that will flatter your face. Girls have no business in makeup these days. They don't know what the **** they are doing since they cant even rock a day without it. Be some fake *** people.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> Really?? Why not?? I don't like wearing makeup during the summer. It starts to melt off my face. The winter is nice because I have oily skin. SO my makeup actually stays on because the cold weahter doesn't make my skin oily.


That's what I said ö_ö I need it _more_ in the winter because of how pale I get etc.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

TheTraveler said:


> Why is that that you consider putting on makeup fixing yourself up? Hello, you can fix yourself up by taking care of what god gave you! I think that is why most girls look worse without makeup. They don't nurture what they have. They just think putting on makeup solves everything. Maybe wash you face and put on lotion etc. Try out different way to let your hair lie that will flatter your face. Girls have no business in makeup these days. They don't know what the **** they are doing since they cant even rock a day without it. Be some fake *** people.


Haha woah. That's your opinion when it comes to fixing yourself up. As for other girls, it's putting makeup on. Sorry that you don't like that.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

"That's what I said ö_ö I need it _more_ in the winter because of how pale I get etc"

Oh! Sorry. I should have re-read your comment. haha


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> Haha woah. That's your opinion when it comes to fixing yourself up. As for other girls, it's putting makeup on. Sorry that you don't like that.


I am not against makeup. But I think now because people use it so often they dont try to wash their face and take care of their skin on a natural level. I don't know any girl who can look good being natural except a select few. And it isnt because the world is filled with ugly people. It is because why bother trying to look good natural which actually takes as much work but goes a longer way then if you can just put gunk on your face and say, "fixed". it is horrid girls even say that. It isnt fixed obviously. And it shows you are insecure with how you look because you feel the need to cover up your natural skin with stuff that will make your skin look worse.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Dita said:


> You can't do anything for example dark circles when it's genetic. Doesn't appeal much to me going around looking like I haven't been sleeping for days.


have you tried changing you sleeping position?


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Dita said:


> I've had those even when I was really young, no matter of exercise/diet/amount of sleep has gotten rid of those. I use concealer and that's it...My point of showing there are things you can't remove and if it bothers then one uses make up. So it's not really always about not taking care of yourself.


well not the amount of sleep, the way you sleep could be the problem. if that isnt it, then you could have thyroid or kidney problem.


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

I leave the house without makeup all the time. I don't like the stuff, personally. I'm not perfect, but I do my best to be happy with what God's given me. Makeup is just something I keep on the backburner for when I'm having a terrible self-esteem day. Even then, it's just a bit of foundation and eyeliner.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

TheTraveler said:


> Why is that that you consider putting on makeup fixing yourself up? Hello, you can fix yourself up by taking care of what god gave you! I think that is why most girls look worse without makeup. They don't nurture what they have. They just think putting on makeup solves everything. Maybe wash you face and put on lotion etc. Try out different way to let your hair lie that will flatter your face. Girls have no business in makeup these days. They don't know what the **** they are doing since they cant even rock a day without it. Be some fake *** people.


I don't wear makeup at all and I wash my face every day. xD My sister looks so fake with makeup. :no I don't get the appeal of it but I was only going to put on makeup once because I'm very curious to see what I look like with it on but I won't ever wear it again. I don't see the point in makeup. It's a retarded invention. It's funny because I see a lot of girls on here saying that they don't care about their looks but I've seen like a few of the same girls who say that and say they wear makeup. :/


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I never wear makeup, literally never. I'm thinking about buying some just to see what I look like with it on. My mom has some mascara. I have no idea how to put it on. I'll probably get her to do it. :S


You have to hold it up to your eyelashes and blink a lot. I didn't start putting it on until I was about 17, lol.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Charmander said:


> You have to hold it up to your eyelashes and blink a lot. I didn't start putting it on until I was about 17, lol.


Ah, okay. Thanks.  I'm pretty sure I know how to put on lipstick. So, all I need to worry about is the eyeliner. I don't know if I should use eyeshadow, too. I think that might be a bit too much. :um


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Ah, okay. Thanks.  I'm pretty sure I know how to put on lipstick. So, all I need to worry about is the eyeliner. I don't know if I should use eyeshadow, too. I think that might be a bit too much. :um


I don't use eyeshadow that much because I always think it looks stupid on me. I should probably try it again though. And I love liquid eyeliner but you have to be careful about stabbing it into your eye.


----------



## hanzitalaura (Mar 3, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> I know plenty of girls who wear way too much makeup and would never leave the house without their face paint. I sometimes leave the house without makeup because either I don't want to bother or I don't have any time to put makeup on. Sure I get insulted because I refuse to fix myself up but I can't be wearing makeup every day you know?? I also think I look better without it.


I know what you mean. The women in my family won't dare go out without makeup. I on the other hand rarely wear makeup not only do I think it's too much trouble it it always gives me a headache.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I don't wear makeup at all and I wash my face every day. xD My sister looks so fake with makeup. :no I don't get the appeal of it but I was only going to put on makeup once because I'm very curious to see what I look like with it on but I won't ever wear it again. I don't see the point in makeup. It's a retarded invention. It's funny because I see a lot of girls on here saying that they don't care about their looks but I've seen like a few of the same girls who say that and say they wear makeup. :/


Like :banana

they really need a button so people can like it. LOL


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I would get picked up by animal control if I left the house sans makeup.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I never wear makeup.

Well, excluding that one time at the end of the year 8th grade promotion. *shudder* Mother never should have let me have that makeup box. Good thing I only dared to use the mascara and blush.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Sure, lots of times. I don't think makeup does much for me, but sometimes i'll put on a little bit just to look more put-together.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I don't wear makeup at all and I wash my face every day. xD My sister looks so fake with makeup. :no I don't get the appeal of it but I was only going to put on makeup once because I'm very curious to see what I look like with it on but I won't ever wear it again. I don't see the point in makeup. It's a retarded invention. It's funny because I see a lot of girls on here saying that they don't care about their looks but I've seen like a few of the same girls who say that and say they wear makeup. :/


Most people use makeup as an accessory as much as they use it to enhance their features. You can compare it to clothes. Some people are interested in clothes and have their own sense of style, and some people just put on whatever they have around(because they don't care or... because they have no taste). Just because someone uses makeup, when they feel like it, doesn't mean that they are absorbed by their appearance.

We'll see if you have the same opinion when you're not 19 anymore x]


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Most people use makeup as an accessory as much as they use it to enhance their features. You can compare it to clothes. Some people are interested in clothes and have their own sense of style, and some people just put on whatever they have around(because they don't care or... because they have no taste). Just because someone uses makeup, when they feel like it, doesn't mean that they are absorbed by their appearance.
> 
> *We'll see if you have the same opinion when you're not 19 anymore x]*


So what are you saying exactly?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> So what are you saying exactly?


...just wait, my dear... and you will see for yourself.

Example: When *I* was 19, I looked the best in the morning. Those days are over.

(I'm sure there are a couple of gals over 30 around here _somewhere_ who will know what I'm talking about)


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't wear make-up ever, well, apart from that time my friend (who just so happens to be a make-up artist) needed someone to use to doll up and photograph for his portfolio, that's the only time I let make-up touch my face really, would hate to be seen in public with that lot splated all over my face!

It's not something I've ever felt the need for.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

probably offline said:


> ...just wait, my dear... and you will see for yourself.
> 
> Example: When *I* was 19, I looked the best in the morning. Those days are over.
> 
> (I'm sure there are a couple of gals over 30 around here _somewhere_ who will know what I'm talking about)


Are you saying that I should wear makeup? I have some of my mom's lipstick and eyeliner that I'm going to put on and see how I look in it. I hope I can put the eyeliner on right. :um


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Are you saying that I should wear makeup? I have some of my mom's lipstick and eyeliner that I'm going to put on and see how I look in it. I hope I can put the eyeliner on right. :um


I think she is saying once you hit 30 usually you need it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

TheTraveler said:


> I think she is saying once you hit 30 usually you need it.


Oh, okies. I just misunderstood. My brain is slow. :/


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Are you saying that I should wear makeup? I have some of my mom's lipstick and eyeliner that I'm going to put on and see how I look in it. I hope I can put the eyeliner on right. :um


Oh no! I respect anyone who decide not to wear makeup, for any reason. I just wanted to underline that people who _do_ wear it have their own individual reasons for doing so.



TheTraveler said:


> I think she is saying once you hit 30 usually you need it. you might find a new appreciation for it(aging is inevitable etc).


^ fixed


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I never wear makeup so you bet I can easily leave the house without any on. I've only done so a few times in my life, special occasions like my birthday. That's it.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

A friend put make-up on me a couple of times as a teenager, I have worn make-up a few times for dance performances (as a kid/teenager), and I have worn mascara outside 3-4 times beyond that. Those are the only times I have ever worn make-up outside. I've been messing around with some at home to see if I can figure out how to make the area under my eyes to look better, but so far the creases always seem to end up looking worse.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, if it's to do quick errands. Usually, I cover up when my skin feels/looks sh-t and my scars get the better of me. At school, only light coverage.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

I do not wear makeup everyday. But I know plenty of women who wear makeup to the gym. I find that if I wear makeup everyday my skin starts to look dull. The only thing I wear everyday is mascara and lipgloss. Plus I kind of like to "wow" people when I look nice, seeing as i am virtually invisible in everyday life.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

probably offline said:


> ...just wait, my dear... and you will see for yourself.
> 
> Example: When *I* was 19, I looked the best in the morning. Those days are over.
> 
> (I'm sure there are a couple of gals over 30 around here _somewhere_ who will know what I'm talking about)


Wait... you're actually over 30? Good lord woman, I assumed you were joking when you said that.

(to clarify, that comment was regarding physical appearance rather than, like, maturity level or something)

(why do I have a feeling this is going to go horribly wrong)


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Wait... you're actually over 30? Good lord woman, I assumed you were joking when you said that.
> 
> (to clarify, that comment was regarding physical appearance rather than, like, maturity level or something)
> 
> (why do I have a feeling this is going to go horribly wrong)


I've been blessed with the face of a Lolita, what can I say?










(Yes, for the last time: I'm 31. Who would joke about being older, silly?!)


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I think subtlety is nice, like only using a basic amount but I like it when women don't wear any at all,its not always necessary. some women can look great when they have a lot on but it depends on the skill involved and how well its applied.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Oh no! I respect anyone who decide not to wear makeup, for any reason. I just wanted to underline that people who _do_ wear it have their own individual reasons for doing so.
> 
> ^ fixed


Oh, haha. Otay. :3 Well, I tried putting on some mascara and lipstick the other night and it turned out.....kind of creepy. :um


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Girls you totally should more often! 
Although I can understand your insecurities..


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

Never.


----------

